# Ferrets ... Pros & Cons



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

Basically, i want a ferret but i need to convince my parents & boyfriend that there not ALL bad!
so, if anybody has any stories i can give them as examples that would be great =)

&&, i was wondering how big of a cage do they need as i dont have alot of space in my back garden due to having a rabbit & 2 guinea pigs..
oh 1 last thing.. would the ferret be ok living near other animals, i dont want them it to be frustrated knowing theres other animals around and it cant get to them.

thankyou x


----------



## Super-Sadist (Jun 10, 2009)

Well they are a lot of fun...but most of them stink and bite a lot....

Have fun!


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

my boyfriend said they stink lol!
but Ive heard that if u get a female and have her done then they don't smell & also if u don't feed them meat?
not sure if there's any truth in those but as i said that's what Ive been told =)


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

ferrets are the best pets you can get, i woul personly have 2 as they are extremly socialble,hutch size pref 3ft 2 tier for a pair or 6ft long single tier, pipes and hamocks too keep the entertained. neutering will minimise smell as dose dry food, if you do both them your on a winner, males when neuated dont smell eigther and tend to be far more docile than fiesty little jills, the biting ios a myth, get a kit are a decent youngster from a rescue, kits will nip as do baby rats, mice,. puppys , kittens ect.. and when there young it take only a few hiurs a day to stopp them and nip is followed by scruffing and saying no, as for convincing people just turn up with a kit like the one in the pic and they will never send it back lol, i got my first 4 yewars ago and now have 7 and the number is growing all but one were from kits,

yes they can be good with other pets including dogs, cats and odly rabbits but let a ferret get too close to the small furys.



















Tom


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

aww!
im totally inlove with the little brown 1 on the right side of the pic!!
i want 1 SO bad! 
x


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Ferrets are great pets but very hard work...I suggest you buy the book "Ferrets for Dummies" before making your decision...its very American but still very relevant, full of great advice.

You really should have two ferrets. They are social unfair to keep them alone.

Bare minimum cage size should be 3ft long, 2 wide with at least two levels, but those monster five-six foot double decker bunny hutches or even a chicken run style enclosure are what you really need...you ferrts will need at least four hours out of the cage every day to play...probably more if its a small hutch. They are less cage pets like a guinea pig and more companion animal like a dog and need a lot of human attention...having said this they sleep loads, like cats.

Pros: Beautiful, funny, intelligent, sweet, bond to you like a dog or cat does, amazing habits and so much fun to watch, fairly unusual but not so unusual you wont be able to find a vet, cheeky, all round fantastic little beasties! :flrt:
Cons: Stinky, but not an issue if they are outside. Babies are ferocious nippers and training them not to nip can take a while. Litter tray training is also difficult, as is any other sort of training as ferrets are stubborn little sods  Will be especially hard if your ferrets are outside. A lot of people hate them and are scared of them for some reason. Not sure about your area but ferrets in my area cost a BOMB to treat at the vets...I have spent several hundred on mine within a year just for routine stuff.

I would be careful of having ferrets in your situation, because they are amazing at getting out of one hutch and into another hutch with bunnies and other ferret food in. Also, the smell of ferrets alone can drive bunnies mad with fear. If you do get ferrets, they will need the usual regular ear cleaning, claw clipping of small animals, in addition to hairball treatments (hairballs can kill ferrets they cant bring them up). Some people vaccinate their ferrets, some people dont, and ALL female ferrets MUST be spayed for their health, unless you plan to breed.

Amazing, unbeatable pets, and so funny and curiously cute and intelligent, but also unbelievably infuriating little sods...I would suggest you get to know other peoples ferrets if you dont already, so you are prepared for their unique and very, very naughty character! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

I cannot believe the negative posts about keeping ferrets.
Uncastrated males do smell but castrating reduces it so much that it is hardly noticeable.
Ferrets will only bite if they are bought up wrong or handled wrong.Babies will nip but if corrected properly this soon stops.
They are no more work than a rabbit but they do plenty of playtime and interaction.
We have stables and give ours the run of a stable for a few hours a day as well as walks out on the harness.
I also have rabbits,dogs and other animals and have never had a problem with the ferret and them.A secure hutch should not be able to be escaped from and mine certainly have never escaped.
As for litter training both mine live outside and both were litter trained very easily.They are naturally clean animals using one area to mess so then it is easy to introduce a tray.
I think the one thing you do need with keeping them is time.They are fantastic fun to watch and play with and they love to play with ball,bags,tunnels,straw,anything really.
If you do not have time to spend with them out of the cage then do not get one.
I think ferrets get very bad press and reading through peoples replies is very sad that still they get so much negative things said about them.
I think they are fantastic pets and my ten year old dqaughter adores hers aswell.


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

there are so many pro`s about getting a ferret. Ferrets are great pets friendly funny furry loyal there is a few but we run a ferret rescue and advice new people to ferret to get one that a little older and has been spayed or castrated. Kits go through the nippy stage and need lots of handling and so on. But if you need any help i sent u a pm or you can pm us and we will give you our number


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

clair74 said:


> I cannot believe the negative posts about keeping ferrets.
> Uncastrated males do smell but castrating reduces it so much that it is hardly noticeable.
> Ferrets will only bite if they are bought up wrong or handled wrong.Babies will nip but if corrected properly this soon stops.
> They are no more work than a rabbit but they do plenty of playtime and interaction.
> ...


My post wasnt negative, I love my ferrets but I think its important people realise the downsides, and ferrets DO have them. My females stink, maybe you dont notice it as much with them being outside, but no matter how clean they are kept (and they are kept very clean as they live in our kitchen), you can always smell them. A lot.

As for biting, 3 of my ferrets were brought up by a brilliant breeder, handled regularly and they still came to us biting like crazy...its just their way of playing. It took a long time to train them out of it. You often get ferrets, although properly raised, being terrified of humans and biting like mad.

I have had both rabbits and ferrets and ferrets are much more work...they poo about ten times as much for one thing, and training them takes quite a bit of work.

You are lucky with your ferrets then because mine certainly do not stick to the litter tray...they dont even go in corners. Litter training them has been the thing that takes the longest and I know a lot of other people who have had the same problems. They certainly arent all clean.

Ferrets get bad press for a reason...ie people buy them, realise they're hard work, decide they hate them and pass them on. They also DO have a strong smell, poo a LOT and have a nasty bite on them when they want to, those are truths as far as I've seen. They are definitely challenging animals to keep, the most challenging ones I've ever had and I think this needs to be stressed. I adore my girls, they are unbeatable pets, so sweet, hilarious, lively, cuddly and fun, like little cat-dogs and yet something very unique rolled into one tubular body, but I'd be lying if I said I was prepared for ferret ownership despite all the reading I done, questions I asked and ferrets I met. If people go into ferret ownership with their eyes wide open they will be rewarded with some of the most fantastic little animals ever, but a lot of people DO get burned when they decide to buy ferrets, because they just arent the right creatures for everybody.


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

i have got a good few ferrets now and all but one from kits, i have never ever been bitten off one of my adult ferrets that i have had since a kit and i stopped all my kits biting in a few hours, proper research in to teaching ferrets is essential and they are outstanding as pets yes they smelll but neutering reduces this and yes they poo alot but even my kits bak up into a corner, food in one corner water in another bed in another toilet in another is the best way to make them use a tray, when mine come in the house they dont use a tray like a cat granted but the still aim for a corner lol.

i work all my ferrets and they need to be bomb proof in any situation no matter how excited or scared they get when working and a biting ferret is no use as a worker belive me.

Tom


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Where you put the food, water and bed makes no difference to mine...they are slovenly wee things...I have known them to poo right under the water bottle.

How'd you get them to stop biting in a few hours? 3 of mine are angels, but I have a newbie and she's causing serious problems, would love to know how to sort her out in a few hours! Doesnt really seem to matter how much research I do on teaching them, it took quite a while with all of them, and the new one is a nightmare, bless her.


----------



## morwenna (Dec 24, 2006)

A ferret is a wonderful pet to have, but all ferrets need alot of work in order to achieve the cuddly ferret that people desire. I am sure that some people have had extremely speedy progress with their training but for the majority of us it takes time and patience. 

I have posted a video of one of my ferrets doing her tricks, so like I said with time you can have a wonderful ferret.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

morwenna said:


> A ferret is a wonderful pet to have, but all ferrets need alot of work in order to achieve the cuddly ferret that people desire. I am sure that some people have had extremely speedy progress with their training but for the majority of us it takes time and patience.
> 
> I have posted a video of one of my ferrets doing her tricks, so like I said with time you can have a wonderful ferret.


LOL I'm thankful someone agrees with me I was beginning to feel like a bad ferret mum. 

Edit: Your vid is dead cute by the way. I'm currently teaching mine to stand up and roll over, Tequila now just rolls over every time she sees the treat lol, its too cute for words.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I couldn't agree more with rum_kitty.
Best way to keep smell down is neuter, get jills and feed a good BARF diet - the ferret smell is pretty much unnoticeable on a BARF diet, they also have better coats, poop less and tend to have less health problems. www.holisticferrets.proboards80.com


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

morwenna said:


> A ferret is a wonderful pet to have, but all ferrets need alot of work in order to achieve the cuddly ferret that people desire. I am sure that some people have had extremely speedy progress with their training but for the majority of us it takes time and patience.
> 
> I have posted a video of one of my ferrets doing her tricks, so like I said with time you can have a wonderful ferret.


 

your vid is so cute!!


...

i really dont think my moms going to let me have 1 =(


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Psst...you need TWO anyway, not one!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Psst...you need TWO anyway, not one!


:lol2:


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

lol
well i dont think im allowed 2 =p
or 1 lol!
x


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Where you put the food, water and bed makes no difference to mine...they are slovenly wee things...I have known them to poo right under the water bottle.
> 
> How'd you get them to stop biting in a few hours? 3 of mine are angels, but I have a newbie and she's causing serious problems, would love to know how to sort her out in a few hours! Doesnt really seem to matter how much research I do on teaching them, it took quite a while with all of them, and the new one is a nightmare, bless her.


older ferrets especially jills are a swine to saort as there stuck in there ways, off a nuckle as she nips pinch her nose repeat the process until she dosnt attempt to nip, when she dosnt nip put spit or cat meat or other treat on your finger and offer it again she should like it off and then possible bite same old rutine and i tell you this will work witha kit yougenerally reat the process a couple of time over a couple of days and bingo a bite free kit, this also dose depend on the parents, 

this technique was shown to me by a well know rabbit controller who has about 20-30 ferrets and works them every single day and never has biters on the team.

it might sound harsh but beat being bit every time you want toplay with the ferret that prefer human hands for dinner then kibble

Tom


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Doesnt that put the ferret at a risk of a nose bleed? Do you mean pinch the entire nose or just a bit of skin on the end? because I doubt I'd have time to get to the latter before Kali latched on to my finger.


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just the end or if she is that bad try a flick, 

tom


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi there. I am in Telford myself so if you want to pop around with your partner you can then see mine for yourself. Your partner will see or smell them and get his hands on them so you will then have more hope of persuading him.

ian


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

lol thanks =)
i think im wearing them down 2b honest LOL!
going on and on and on and on =)
x


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

My ferrets must all be angels then.
I have three,one over a year and two youngsters and nip training has been easy with the babies and all three of them only poop in their litter trays.
I have never been bitten other than a baby taste.
Ours do get a hell of a lot of excercise though and have a huge stable to run around in with an assault course to keep them occupied.
I think they are wonderful pets and I love spending time with them.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

As do I with mine, I wouldnt trade them for the world. But if they were so trouble free so many people wouldnt be dumping them on rescues and letting them go.

And I cant blame lack of exercise on mine either, they dont live in a cage and get plenty walkies too.


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> As do I with mine, I wouldnt trade them for the world. But if they were so trouble free so many people wouldnt be dumping them on rescues and letting them go.
> 
> And I cant blame lack of exercise on mine either, they dont live in a cage and get plenty walkies too.


Not sure how you can say that when rescues are full of all sorts of animals.
People dump animals on rescues purely because they do not do their homework first before going out and buying a pet.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

clair74 said:


> Not sure how you can say that when rescues are full of all sorts of animals.
> People dump animals on rescues purely because they do not do their homework first before going out and buying a pet.


You would be suprised how many people surrender ferrets because they are "too" mischevious, excitable, energetic, rambunctious etc. 
It's not purely because they don't do their homework, a lot of the people are very knowledge able about ferrets but still surrender them, be it from money issues, work commitments, lack of time, lack of vets in the area etc. You can't put everybody in the same crate, most of the people that brought ferrets to our rescue cared for them a hell of a lot and were extremely clued up, but things happen that forces them to rehome.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

clair74 said:


> Not sure how you can say that when rescues are full of all sorts of animals.
> People dump animals on rescues purely because they do not do their homework first before going out and buying a pet.


Love for Lizards beat me to replying to this I think. I know plenty of people who have taken on animals with full knowledge of them and then dumped them. 

Also, I'm not sure how you can imply that your ferrets are better behaved because mine dont get as much exercise...aside from anything else I cant really see how this would affect their toileting habits!!! I would just say you've been extremely lucky! Scoot on over to ferretsforum, you'll see just how many problems a lot of people do have with their carpet sharks, despite correct management!


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

my ferrets are pure evil, ones physco, the others let themselves out, chewwed through the fence and went to the pub :devil:


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Love for Lizards beat me to replying to this I think. I know plenty of people who have taken on animals with full knowledge of them and then dumped them.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how you can imply that your ferrets are better behaved because mine dont get as much exercise...aside from anything else I cant really see how this would affect their toileting habits!!! I would just say you've been extremely lucky! Scoot on over to ferretsforum, you'll see just how many problems a lot of people do have with their carpet sharks, despite correct management!


Where did I say that mine were better behaved than yours because yours don't get much excercise??
I said that mine get a lot of excercise I never once mentioned that yours didn't.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

FERRETS CAN BE KEPT IN THE SAME MANER AS CATS, THEY LITTER TRAIN VERY EASILY AS THY ARE A VERY CLEAN ANIMAL..AS WITH MOST ANIMALS THEY ARE QUICKLY TAMED BY REGULAR HANDLING, THEY DO NIP ON OCCASION BUT NOT AGGRESIVLY :whistling2:


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

well i brought 2 yesturday whilst moms on holiday LOL! and i rang her and told her about it and she was ok with it =)
so i am now the proud owner of 2 little albino girls =) 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/329885-introducing-my-2-new-ferrets.html 



...
just had them out and my god r they energetic!! lol!
missy is a propper little nipper, cookie nipped me a few times but when she did i just said no (loudly) and she looked shocked lol, then she did it again, so, so did i ... after about 3-4 times she stopped doing it so i gave her a little treat =)

missy was all over neil (boyfriend) .. saying he doesnt like them he was pretty good lol! x


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Bexie said:


> well i brought 2 yesturday whilst moms on holiday LOL!


Congrats! 
I'd love to get ferrets but we live in a flat so they'd have to be house ferrets and my OH says no because they smell and will chew and destroy everything


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

to be honest, ive had them around 24hours and when ive had them in the living room if they dont get their own way (usualy heading under the tv unit) then they'l take it out on this pink flamingo teddy keyring they stole from inside my bag LOL! x


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Congrats!
> I'd love to get ferrets but we live in a flat so they'd have to be house ferrets and my OH says no because they smell and will chew and destroy everything


 
They dont smell to bad once they get done. Plus ferrets dont chew things as rabbits and other rodents do as they arnt rodents. They dont really destroy just make a mess and knock things over really.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't believe some of the advice given on cage size.



> Bare minimum cage size should be 3ft long, 2 wide with at least two levels


That is nowhere near big enough for a pair of ferrets, in fact I believe that to be borderline cruel.

They need a LOT of space, meat is VERY good for them and doesn't make them bite more - raw is best - and if handled well from a young age you won't have a biting problem anyway. Also well done on buying two because they love company. Remember they WILL need to be neutered at an appropriate age (usually around 5 months).


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah the man i brought them off said he did most of his @ around 6months


----------

